# How to get a baby in a jar.



## Old Man Bakke

Then find a willing baby!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Heat said baby in oven at 250 till tender.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Put baby in new home, add water and a little color.


----------



## 22606

You are warped... I love it

Is it really as easy as you make it sound, Old Man Bakke? My luck, the doll would wind up charred to a crisp and the house would start to catch on fire...


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Yeah I set the timer for 1 minute and checked it very often!!!

It is creepy...I'll give you that!....Now I just need a name. I was going to name it after the baby in the jar in the dinner scene in House of 1000 Corpses, but I cant decipher what Madame Firefly called it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JustWhisper

That is sick and you are wickedly twisted. Awesome.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

The title of the thread made me smile. I love this place.


----------



## Russsty

He stands six foot, but is deathly slim. His skin is
translucent, glowing in the dark. Long thin white hair
covers his head. His eyes are grey. He is an ALBINO.

He is holding a GLASS JAR containing a SMALL FETUS.
On closer inspection we see there are two small bodies
joined to one head. The label reads WOLF.

MOTHER
(happy surprise)
Otis! I can't believe you decided
to come down and join us... and you
brought little Wolf. This really is
a special night... all my babies
together.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

That's what I thought too, but when I watch the scene it sounded like she says something like nigel, vigel, ????


----------



## Old Man Bakke

BTW Russsty, I am glad that after 4 months of being a Halloween Forum member that this thread is the one that brought you out to make your first post. It s almost like you were waiting for it...waiting for little wolf to join us at the table.....


----------



## Russsty

lol the title of this thread would not let me pass... not to mention its taken me that long to finally dig through all the tuts and figure out just what i want to do for my own haunt this year


----------



## doto

I had a good laugh but the lady I share the office with wasn't nearly as impressed as me.......ooops


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh we certainly are a twisted bunch! 

Bakke nice prop. I think I might just have to add it to my mad scientist specimen wall.


----------



## Trex

The Halloween Lady said:


> Oh we certainly are a twisted bunch!
> 
> Bakke nice prop. I think I might just have to add it to my mad scientist specimen wall.


Twisted for sure, this is very cool! I am adding to our lab with specimens as well!


----------



## Joiseygal

I love it! Warped and awesome!


----------



## Hilda

That's just not right! (chuckles ) YET after a couple of years of hanging around this place I find myself laughing in spite of myself!


----------



## pumpkinking30

Hilda said:


> That's just not right! (chuckles ) YET after a couple of years of hanging around this place I find myself laughing in spite of myself!


It's even worse when you realize that you are sitting here wondering which thrift shop in the area might have a suitable doll that you can try this project on. Warped, but an awesome idea for a laboratory theme.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Great idea!


----------



## Penumbra

I need to make one of these for my Voodoo theme.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Perfect for an alien autopsy or mad laboratory scene!! Nice work.


----------



## Scatterbrains

That is awesome...


----------



## Katster

How long is he in the oven for?


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Cool prop! Sick, but cool!

Name? How about "Pickles"??


----------



## Katster

DaveintheGrave said:


> Cool prop! Sick, but cool!
> 
> Name? How about "Pickles"??


Hahaha! Pickles is perfect!!!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Katster said:


> How long is he in the oven for?


I preheated the oven at 170 and had "pickles" relax in there for about 4 minutes. I had the timer set for 1 minutes and checked him at the minute. I cranked up the oven to about 250 after a while to really get him pliable. His hips were the hardest. Then I just went for it. Cramming him into his new home and adjusting the positioning of arms and legs before he completely off.

BTW- I would just like to say that I had no idea how many people would respond, or even look at, this tutorial. You all are twisted bunch! Makes me happy!


----------



## Hilda

Katster said:


> How long is he in the oven for?


About nine months.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Oooh...SNAP!...That made me laugh so hard!...Very Nice Hilda!


----------



## Katster

Hilda said:


> About nine months.


Crack me up Hilda!!! I am gonna be giggling about that all day!!!


----------



## Hilda

(wide grin)


----------



## Wolfbeard

*That photo series is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo wrong on sooooooooooooo many levels!!! I LOVE IT!!!

Great idea and thanks for sharing it. I got quite a laugh out of it.*

Eric


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Hilda said:


> About nine months.


LMAO, Hilda! Good one.


----------



## doto

We have a very large "Pickles" Jar in the fridge at the moment? Do you think it would fit in with the other items in my witches cabinet?


----------



## lizzyborden

Very cool indeed! Also glad to see so many House of 1000 Corpses fans here too.


----------



## WickedWitchJessabel

That is so wrong. Just brilliant.  

You got the wheels turning in my noggin. Thanks for sharing! What an awesome idea.


----------



## JustWhisper

Now that I think about it, the last time I needed a baby in a jar, I just hid his pacifier in there. It didn't take long at all for him to get in. I didn't even need an oven.


Hilda...LMAO. You always crack me up.


----------



## frogkid11

So is that really just water in the jar or is that after-birth? Pickes looks awesome!!!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

frogkid11 said:


> So is that really just water in the jar or is that after-birth? Pickes looks awesome!!!


Just water with some food coloring.


----------



## repo_man

My God... that's @%$#ing amazing.


----------



## lisa48317

I enjoyed reading all the comments to this! The tut was pretty funny - and yeah - hubby just looked at me like I was nuts!

doto - that would go just right - you've already got some items in a jar, so your own Pickles baby will fit right in!


----------



## Candee

I am soooo doing this. Would have never guessed it was as easy as it is. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Doc Doom

Great job OMB!

I did essentially the same thing a couple years ago using an infant CPR dummy. Here's the thread.

_*http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/109155-over-top-warning-graphic-image.html*_

Very interesting reading peoples' reactions, although altogether they seem more supportive of your effort.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Very cool. And it looks like baby is sucking its thumb.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Man the CPR dummy is great. I like that it looks like it is dismembered! 

I love how some people cant get past the fact that its a plastic doll inside a jar with some water! It gets them so twisted up .......AND THAT"S EXACTLY WHERE I WANT THEM! BOO....Ahh HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## obcessedwithit

man, I have cracked up reading this thread, bravo....................if we were any where else talking about this stuff the FBI would be swarming..this is definetly a special kind of place............lol


----------



## Druidess

I may have to do this and just sneak it behind the beers in the fridge all year just to see who notices while they're in there.


----------



## Bethany

Love it! I did one with head, arms & legs, but like this SO much better. Going to have to do one!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> Love it! I did one with head, arms & legs, but like this SO much better. Going to have to do one!



Let us see a picture


----------



## Bethany

http://media-cache-ec2.pinterest.com/originals/b6/ce/c5/b6cec5c615b99ecc70b7998b932b4dcf.jpg
don't know if this will work, but it is in the cabinet 2nd shelf down in middle.


----------



## Bethany

don't know if this will work, but it is in the cabinet 2nd shelf down in middle.


----------



## Druidess

I just had to add that I'm glad to see this thread wasn't started by the dullahan.


----------



## Katster

Druidess said:


> I just had to add that I'm glad to see this thread wasn't started by the dullahan.


OH MY GOODNESS I will second that!!! That would be just too much!!! Hahaha!... Hey Druidess how did you get your Signature quote to be in color?


----------



## Druidess

Katster said:


> OH MY GOODNESS I will second that!!! That would be just too much!!! Hahaha!... Hey Druidess how did you get your Signature quote to be in color?


Haha...yeah. About the soggy, I honestly don't remember. Been a couple years.


----------



## Blarghity

I'm definitely going to make one of these. But with two changes. First I'll tint the water with a yellow highlight marker so I can backlight it with a UV LED. 
Second, I'll put a labal on it. The label will start with the Gerber baby food label. Then under it will be the following: 
"Here lies Charles "Pickles" Gerber. He was quite the ornery baby. But it wasn't cholera that got him, he was just full of piss and vinegar." 
Then when people ask why the water is yellow, I can just point out the label and tell them some of the piss leaked out.


----------



## Katster

I love the idea but won't the label get in the way of seeing into it or back lighting it? Maybe put the label on the lid. I have never heard of using yellow highlighter. Do you just smash it open and drop it in for awhile or is there highlighter ink out there?


----------



## Blarghity

Katster said:


> I love the idea but won't the label get in the way of seeing into it or back lighting it? Maybe put the label on the lid. I have never heard of using yellow highlighter. Do you just smash it open and drop it in for awhile or is there highlighter ink out there?


Just grab the felt tip of the marker with a pair of pliers and pull it out. The felt tip is actually the top of an ink-impregnated felt rod (usually wrapped in a thin layer of plastic). Just drop the rod in the water and let it soak/leech out the ink until the water is the color you want, then fish it out. Highlighters are good for adding a neon color that will reflect UV light into a visible wavelength.

I haven't seen highlighter ink available, but there are translucent neon airbrush paints out there (which have to be thin like inks in order to flow through the brush under air pressure). Destroying a highlighter for one or two projects is generally cheaper though.

As for the label, I was intending to use one of the 1 gallon canning jars I have kicking around the house. A 3x3 inch label on the jar near the bottom won't bet in the way.

1 gallon canning jar? Did I say that? It's true. But if you want one of your own, don't go looking for a ball/mason jar. I've only seen them that big with the french type canning jars with the hinged lid.


----------



## Katster

Sweet... thanks for the info on the highlighters and my neighbor owns a local rest. where I can get 1 gallon glass pickle jars all year long if I want. Now I will have to do two, one in yellow and one in green as I really like The Old Man's green one also.


----------



## Bethany

I've been using the highlighter effect for quite some time. If you can get your hands on a variety of highlighter colors it's great. I use blue for my Jellyfish stinger jar & bottled swamp fog. You can find variety packs at the Dollar Store all year round. 
NOTE: You may want to add something to the water to keep things from growing if you don't intend to empty them every year. OR not, does add some extra creepiness to the items. 
Another option for the label is a "tent card" if you don't want to put a label on your jar. 
Love the piss & vinegar story!!


----------



## Blarghity

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> I've been using the highlighter effect for quite some time. If you can get your hands on a variety of highlighter colors it's great. I use blue for my Jellyfish stinger jar & bottled swamp fog. You can find variety packs at the Dollar Store all year round.
> NOTE: You may want to add something to the water to keep things from growing if you don't intend to empty them every year. OR not, does add some extra creepiness to the items.
> Another option for the label is a "tent card" if you don't want to put a label on your jar.
> Love the piss & vinegar story!!


Yeah, stopping growth is important. Salt is a fairly common paper mache additive to inhibit mold growth. However, I'm feeling a bit inspired by "piss and vinegar" and thinking possibly using vinegar instead of water. After all, I have decade old vinegar on my work bench that doesn't have anything growing in it. I'll have to rummage my jar collection to scrounge up a gravy jar I can use as a vinegar and highlighter testbed to see what the vinegar does to the highlighter ink.

The wedding reception dinner placeholder tent card is a good idea for smaller jars, too.


----------



## Katster

Excellent idea with the vinegar... it is commonly used for preserving real pickles (as opposed to "PICKLES" the baby) so other than the testing with the highlighter colors I see a real winner here!


----------



## Blarghity

Katster said:


> Excellent idea with the vinegar... it is commonly used for preserving real pickles (as opposed to "PICKLES" the baby) so other than the testing with the highlighter colors I see a real winner here!


Actually, it occurred to me that the vinegar could discolor or otherwise damage the plastic baby. 

Another option would be to soften the doll by boiling it in water, which would also sterilize water for the final product at the same time.


----------



## The Darkest Hour

This is such a great idea! There is a lot you can do with this with the highlighter effect, dismembering/disfiguring it or even adding other props (eels, snakes and/or spiders in the jar springs to mind). I like the suggestion of boiling rather than baking the doll (made by Blarghity). Seems like there would be less chance of a "mishap".

On a side note, I love this forum! Where else can you have a conversation about boiling/baking a baby and stuffing it in a jar without people thinking you are nuts!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Yes, yes....only here at the HF do people get this!

BTW have you seen these!


----------



## DarkManDustin

Ch ch ch ch wa wa wa wa


----------



## DarkManDustin

Do I wanna know what those are?.....


----------



## Bethany

Real Dead Snakes 
I'm looking to pick up a preserved baby shark at one of the shops in Daytona. Probably during Bike week in October.


----------



## HauntersList

Gotta say, I am loving this prop.


----------



## TWISTEDUK

Such a great idea, just made 1, and then I got a dolls head and did that on it own. now I walking around my workshop look for some thing else to melt. what have you done to me!!
Killer post love it!!!


----------



## Michael Myerscough

Absolutely brilliant!

Now all i gotta do i try and convince my 4 year old daughter to let me 'borrow' one of her many baby dolls, LOL.


----------



## Bethany

Wondering if I can "bake" some barbie heads and squeeze them into a small necked bottle.....
Twisted & Michael you're posts made me laugh out loud. Michael I can't imagine what your daughter would think when she saw her baby doll in a jar.


----------



## Blarghity

Bethany said:


> Wondering if I can "bake" some barbie heads and squeeze them into a small necked bottle.....
> Twisted & Michael you're posts made me laugh out loud. Michael I can't imagine what your daughter would think when she saw her baby doll in a jar.


There's this "eyeballs in a tube" prop that relies on a printed image of eyeballs rolled into a tube and stuck inside a clear plastic tube. Same thing could be done with an image of barbie heads.


----------



## DarkManDustin

Speaking of Barbie heads, you can easily paint them, and dye their hair black, and find a way to wrinkle them, to make cheap shrunken heads.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Michael Myerscough said:


> Absolutely brilliant!
> 
> Now all i gotta do i try and convince my 4 year old daughter to let me 'borrow' one of her many baby dolls, LOL.


Goodwill Man....it is the place to hit on a regular basis!...I see them there frequently!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Man... a full Gallon gar of Barbie heads would be AWWW-SOME!

However there is no way my girls would allow such a 'slaughter" to occur....I will have to wait them out!


----------



## Michael Myerscough

Oh yes, i can imagine the horror when my daughter's barbie doll house is empty and my workstation is covered with jars and dismemebered barbies


----------



## SkellingtonGhost

I'm gonna be making a similar prop but instead of water it will have blood and be more abortion like. I was thinking of him having a cord instead of a belly button but not sure how i'll make one. also do you think putting him on a cookie pan will be better so his butt doesn't get marks? and any other tips you have?


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Yeah cookie pan would be ok....I just didn't get him hot enough to create any "grill marks"...low temp, go slow, patience...and set the timer!! I would think an umbilical cord could be fabricated out of some plastic/nylon rope and a hot glue gun. OR some old tubing and a glue gun...

Post pics!!

Dead Babies 'R' US


----------



## Katster

Hey Old Man just thought you might find this humorous your Baby in a jar is all over pinterest lately everytime I go on and see it I have to chuckle!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat

That thread is actually what brought me here today.  I saw it on Pinterest and decided to join after a year of just browsing the site.


Katster said:


> Hey Old Man just thought you might find this humorous your Baby in a jar is all over pinterest lately everytime I go on and see it I have to chuckle!!!


----------



## Katster

Well welcome then to you ScaredyKat it is always a pleasure to see another Kat on here. This thread had me laughing for days as I got it good when I asked how long the baby was in the oven... purely innocent question went way funny.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Thank you. I enjoyed the thread too much not to join.


Katster said:


> Well welcome then to you ScaredyKat it is always a pleasure to see another Kat on here. This thread had me laughing for days as I got it good when I asked how long the baby was in the oven... purely innocent question went way funny.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Maybe adding an additional head would up the creep factor


----------



## Blarghity

For an umbilical cord, I would take a fairly long self-tapping screw and sink it into the doll's belly button, leaving only an inch exposed and hot glue it into place. Then take a length of 1/4 inch cord and tie it to the exposed shank of the screw. tie some random pretzel knots into the cord to make it lumpy and then coat the cord with either hot glue or rubber latex (depending on whether you want to umbilical cord stiff or flexible). However, the hot glue aspects won't work if you need to heat the doll to make it flexible enough to fit in the jar. Maybe use an epoxy type glue instead?

Hmmm... Now I want to get a couple of these baby dolls and make one strangle the other with its umbilical cord....


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

UnOrthodOx said:


> The title of the thread made me smile. I love this place.


Don't think that I ever saw this thread before. When I read the thread title, I can hear Vincent Price's voice à la his classic 'To Become a Werewolf' or 'To Cause a Witch to Die' . . .


----------



## gooosehunter

OMG! I think I left my baby in the oven! What a great post this has turned into. Thank you all fo rthe laughs today, i needed them all. 

I am absolutely making this prop for my house party this season. I am trying to think of other things to put into jars now...I know one body part my wife said I could put in there. Is there a way to join two heads together and make twins in a jar? What about those pool toys that grow in water? I may visit the butcher and pick up some large bones for a jar too. 

Headed to the thrift store this evening. Cheers!


----------



## screamqueen2012

AWESOME.....you make your mama proud.....love it


----------



## Old Man Bakke

When I made this tutorial I HAD NO IDEA how out of control the thread would become....its a creature of its own...makes me smile...YAY!


----------



## Syren Song

Loving all these ideas! Now I know what to do with those babies I picked up at Goodwill this weekend. Thanks!!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

A DIY "pickled punk", this is great! I know someone who has a real pickled punk in her possession...I am extremely jealous! This could work very well as a prop for a witch...maybe just a bunch of baby doll heads, some shriveled and shrunk!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Man ...where would one come across one of those


----------



## Old Man Bakke

I just love this one...If I could find a similar head/face...I think I could make/fake the rest


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare

That one is pretty awesome! Babies that have abnormalities/are disfigured cost significantly more than a normal baby. The last auction for one that I saw went for $6,000. I have no idea how much the lady I have done business with paid for hers, but she bought it off of Ryan from the show "Oddities". She said it is over 100 years old. The world's largest pickled punk collection was owned by Peter the great and is now on display in a museum in Russia. I wish i could say I own one,but alas I will have to settle for my collection of goat and llama fetuses! Lol


----------



## 556boyer

I can just imagine the wife walking in on me putting a baby in the oven.... lmao. 

Any particular kind of baby, or just a cheap plastic one that is similar in size to the jar?


----------



## Old Man Bakke

No particular one. Although he has to be willing to get in the jar


----------



## kylet

Gonna mke a few. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Do post the pics Kylet!


----------



## IshWitch

I don't have an oven, can the baby be softened by boiling in a pot?


----------



## Bethany

You'd have to be careful with doing boiling water Ish, the babies do hold water. I'd be afraid that when you went to squish the baby in, the hot water would come out.


----------



## toddbigeasy

Did we ever come up with an additive to keep the water from 'funking up' over time?


----------



## Bethany

someone said vinegar.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

I have had my baby in its new home since this thread came out...and have had zero issues!


----------



## Bethany

I had jars with stuff in it that didn't grow, while other did. Then again, it just added to the creep factor.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

I love that this thread has a 1 Star Rating...


----------



## Bethany

It has 43 Killer likes


----------



## Katster

After 9 months the baby will want to come out and a good bath is all that is needed but it might be hungry and colicky (also might have a slight aversion to pickles!) So just give it a good burp, bathe it well and stuff it back in the jar with fresh water!


----------



## Frogged

Finally got around to getting my baby in the jar.



















I love Halloween


----------



## Katster

Frogged said:


> Finally got around to getting my baby in the jar.
> View attachment 179839
> View attachment 179840
> View attachment 179841
> 
> I love Halloween


OMG He is just adorable and I love the shot of him in the oven. Too friggin' hilarious!!!


----------



## Katster

Had to pin it to my Creepy doll board!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Ooooh...its so GREAT!!...YES, the baby in the oven is priceless!!

Glad to see the Baby in the Jar was the straw that broke you to finally post on HF!

GREAT pics!!


----------



## StanFam3

What a fun thread!!! LOLOL I'm not sure if I'll ever be in need of a baby in a jar for a haunt.... BUT if I ever find myself needing one, I now know how to accomplish it!!!


----------



## SatansPuppy

I managed to pick the exact same baby for .50 cents at a local goodwill flee market. My 17 month old picked the doll up and wouldn't put it down . One of the older ladies that works there was just going gaga over how cut my baby is and how at this age they know what they .At check out she preceded to tell me to make sure i wash it good and proper for her. I didn't have the heart to tell her her what the actual use of the doll was for. LOL. Anyways I didn't need to bake mine, mouth of jar was just big enough and looks identical to the OP's.


----------



## Vampyr

This was my Day of the dead Spanish project. It's not my fault it is anatomically correct!!! Found out that almost all of my teachers have weak stomachs. 









This is her the morning after. The water looked like pee, so i empties that, put different water in, and did as my chemistry teacher suggested. I put in a brand new yellow highliter. Still think this looks B.A.!!! 

I love my little jalapeno, (That's what we named her), Her jar date is October 31st, at 10:49pm. So much fun, thanks for the how-to. You should do more stuff like this. (Cooked her at 200 degrees for 6 minutes, then stuffed her into a jar.) Keep up the twisted stuff!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Wow where did you get that doll...


----------



## Vampyr

Old Man Bakke said:


> Wow where did you get that doll...


Amazon. I searched baby girl doll. I think she was like, 8$ brand new.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Been eyeing this project since you first put it up OMB, got the "supplies" just last week at weekly excursion to flea market, going to try it tomorrow, thanks for the tut.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JCO

I read the title, took one look at the picture, and walked out the door seconds later to get the supplies. My five-year-old niece looked at it, looked at me, and said, "That's just rude."


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Mmmm, my little family is getting so big. SO many babies......so precious, my little angelz!


----------



## jetskijigsaw84

Old Man Bakke said:


> Then find a willing baby!


Looks like this baby is giving its thumbs up. . . Must be one willing baby! Lol


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Old Man Bakke said:


> Heat said baby in oven at 250 till tender.


Ya know......That just doesn't sound quite right.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I gotta ask you Old man bakke....Did ya get one of those easy bake ovens as a kid?


----------



## Old Man Bakke

...............


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Ok, I have a confession, I tried to take a shortcut that didn't pan out..I busted out the heat gun since the wifey wasn't "warming up" to the idea of using the oven.

I managed to squeeze the baby in but his body was folded in the 
midway, looked fake right off the bat plus his legs also were folded unnaturally. I didn't add water..Man it was a pain pulling it out, going to try again. .


----------



## JCO

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Ok, I have a confession, I tried to take a shortcut that didn't pan out..I busted out the heat gun since the wifey wasn't "warming up" to the idea of using the oven.
> 
> I managed to squeeze the baby in but his body was folded in the
> midway, looked fake right off the bat plus his legs also were folded unnaturally. I didn't add water..Man it was a pain pulling it out, going to try again. .


Scorpion - just keep the heat low, about 200 or 250 degrees. It doesn't melt, it doesn't make a mess, it doesn't release toxic fumes. If the wife is objecting just because its such a sick concept to begin with, I can't really argue with her. But that's half the fun, isn't it?


----------



## the wee hag

this is so gross it's awesome!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

JCO said:


> Scorpion - just keep the heat low, about 200 or 250 degrees. It doesn't melt, it doesn't make a mess, it doesn't release toxic fumes. If the wife is objecting just because its such a sick concept to begin with, I can't really argue with her. But that's half the fun, isn't it?


Update: I redeemed myself, wifey was ok with it, gave it a second go, here is a pic..thanks


----------



## doto

Picked up my baby today....it's baby Bakin' Time


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

doto said:


> Picked up my baby today....it's baby Bakin' Time


Would like to see a pic after you are done doto..If possible


----------



## Bethany

Scorpion, the jar you used had a small opening. It must have been quite a challenge to get that baby in there. LOL


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Bethany said:


> Scorpion, the jar you used had a small opening. It must have been quite a challenge to get that baby in there. LOL


It actually gets pretty malleable and soft with the heat of oven Bethany, you almost get the impression that you have ruined it but once it starts cooling down, it regains its form.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

BWA HA HA hahahahahahah......It lives again!!


----------



## Bethany

This thread will NEVER DIE!!!


----------



## punkineater

Baking is a science; cooking an art. OMB, your instructions worked spot on. Baked my 'babies' during Christmas-time & posted on Pinterest as "My Christmas baking done!" Lots of haters responded to how sick it was.......yeeessss!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Punkineater-
And that's it right there!...those that hate and get ALL WORKED UP about it just don't get it....and that my fiend is why I do it....its just Halloween and its suppose to be fun, crazy, spooky, sideshow-esque.....and if you cant see it for that then I don't want to hang out with you!

It fuels my FIRE!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

New addition


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

That's one realistic baby, Scorpion! Nice!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Thanks LAE


----------



## dassi87

Nice idea. Doens't match to my theme this year but I will save it on my to do list for next year =)


----------



## doto

Finally got it done with the help of my daughter. Only thing left is to paint the lid.


----------



## Bethany

I just LOVE this!! Need to find me a new baby to do this to.


----------



## vampyrespro

LOL! Family fun! 
Where are you all getting these dolls? Especially you, Scorpion! I really want to try this project out.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

vampyrespro said:


> LOL! Family fun!
> Where are you all getting these dolls? Especially you, Scorpion! I really want to try this project out.


I found mine at a flea market vamp, it's really, really easy...nice work and funny pics doto!


----------



## doto

found mine at Value Village.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Bump!,,

ah HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...aaaaah ha hahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

HA!


----------



## Diabolical

Lol, thT IS crazy. Surprised it didn't melt.


----------



## JCO

This thread deserves to be bumped just to show the newbies how sick we really are.


----------

